# selaginella willdenowii (peacock fern)



## Are2 (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been looking for a few new plants and ran into one at the lfs called peacock fern, better known as selaginella willdenowii. 

I've been getting mixed reviews about this plant while searching for information. It seems to be an acceptable terrarium plant candidate, however, I am not sure if it is okay for a dart frog setup as I believe that I read they produce some type of stickers? they may grow to a large size? This may be another species of plants altogether, just not real clear info. 

I also think that I read that they produce some type of iridescent blue-green color in their leaves.

I'm curious if anyone has any experience with this plant that they could share, and whether or not it would be acceptable for a pdf setup.

thanks!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

The 'peacock fern' I know is Selaginella uncinata... I don't doubt there is more than one species with the same common name, the problem with common names is that they are distressingly... common.

I do know that Sel. uncinata is a good viv plant. No idea about the other one.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

I dont Know a ton about salleginela but ive heard that people use that stuff all the time


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Selaginella wildenowii, is an iridescent blue green like S. uncinata. But, it is a large climbing species. I'm sure it could be trimmed and kept confined, but I'm not sure if it will look as good in a vivarium as smaller species do.


----------

